

What would you ask a YC Partner? - hmcm55

I have the unique opportunity to talk to a YC partner tomorrow. I was wondering if HN had any questions you would ask given this oppotunity.
======
shankysingh
Hey hmcm55,

If possible, can you please ask - What sort of opportunities are available to
a Non-profit in YC? Our not-for-profit Helping Faceless is trying to fight
child trafficking using technology meanwhile we are trying to create a
sustainable model around it. bit.ly/helpingfaceless p.s: we have already
applied for YC 2014

------
venkks
Is he/she a technical partner?

~~~
hmcm55
Geoff Ralston

